# Beetle Baffle Review



## icehal6 (Jun 6, 2013)

Any beeks out there have any success with this device? http://www.beetlebaffle.com/


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I got a sample to try, installed it onto one of my hives about a month ago.

The version I got, which may have been a prototype, didn't fit my box quite right. The front part wouldn't stay in place, and I had to wedge it in place with some sticks. I was told I could have screwed the baffle into the box, but considering there weren't any screw holes in the item to start with, I decided it was too much work for me. It didn't appear to be designed to be screwed in, so I wasn't going to take the time to modify it, at least to start off. 

The two side pieces are longer than the front and back. Considering that the front of a hive is usually open, this means the front piece will always fall off unless wedged with a stick (or something similar, or screwed/nailed in place). Making the front and back pieces longer would solve this.

The baffle also didn't exactly fit my box (mann lake) and bottom board (homemade, but to mann lake dimensions). There were gaps in the corners. I don't know if that is common, or just me. I was told by the seller that it was the first time he had heard that.

But I inspected the hive I installed it onto twice in the past month. Both times appeared to be light on hive beetles, although there were some present. Hard to tell if they were there before I installed the baffle, or came in after. Last week the hive absconded (leaky feeder). When they left, I didn't see many hive beetles in there. I had to leave the dead out in place for a few days, and when I came back there were hatched beetle larvae on the combs. Again, don't know if they were from eggs that were present before the baffle was installed, or after. Three and a half weeks or so isn't really long to test it out.

If I didn't get a free sample, I'd be willing to try it for around $5. At $16 I think it's marked too high for what I'd be willing to "try out," especially considering that I noticed a few design issues right out the gate.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Patent pending makes me laugh.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Why is that Ace??


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Last year we lost a hive to SHB. I then spent much time and money putting beetle blasters in each box, on 2 or more frames per box.

That was last year. After reading Michael Bush's book (I think?) I am not spending any significant time on SHB, other than killing a few when I do an inspection. What I do is make sure there is no dead space, that is places where there is drawn comb with stores, but few or no bees. As I read in the book I err on keeping the bees "crowded". The beetles are there, but there is not much there there where they are not harrassed by the girls.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Try my beetle trap you wont spent much time or money. It has reduced the beetles in my haves by half or more.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?288552-My-New-Beetle-Trap


----------



## ordy28 (Sep 10, 2013)

I had the pleasure of hearing the developer speak on the Beetle Baffle. His research was thorough and was geared toward using a combination of items with the baffles to control the SHB. Not sure why patent pending makes Acebird laugh, but to each his own. Better safe than sorry later with a patent. BTW, the newest production has the baffles fitting snugly and there is also a leaflet with instructions so the questions of fastening them is now not an issue. Can't wait to get mine installed this week.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

gmcharlie said:


> Why is that Ace??


Because the process is long and expensive. At 16 bucks retail you would have to sell a hundred thousand to make it worth your while. If the product actually worked I would guess that most beekeeper would copy it for there own use. That would make sales next to nothing.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Acebird said:


> If the product actually worked I would guess that most beekeeper would copy it for there own use.


Hence patent pending.


----------



## Glen H (Aug 17, 2013)

Specialkayme said:


> Hence patent pending.


If you are copying and making them for your own use and not selling it, then I don't believe it matters if it is patented or not.

Glen


----------



## Glen H (Aug 17, 2013)

ordy28 said:


> I had the pleasure of hearing the developer speak on the Beetle Baffle. His research was thorough and was geared toward using a combination of items with the baffles to control the SHB. Not sure why patent pending makes Acebird laugh, but to each his own. Better safe than sorry later with a patent. BTW, the newest production has the baffles fitting snugly and there is also a leaflet with instructions so the questions of fastening them is now not an issue. Can't wait to get mine installed this week.


First Time posting on this forum, kind of looks like he/she works for the company that makes them!?!?!

Glen


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Your mistaken Glen... you can't copy it even for your own use.

Patent pending is actually fairly cheap. 300 if you file on your own, I just paid 3k for an attourney to do one. But Ace is 100% right, it has to work, and fit in the price window to be worth the grief.


----------



## Glen H (Aug 17, 2013)

gmcharlie said:


> Your mistaken Glen... you can't copy it even for your own use.
> 
> Patent pending is actually fairly cheap. 300 if you file on your own, I just paid 3k for an attourney to do one. But Ace is 100% right, it has to work, and fit in the price window to be worth the grief.


Ok didn't know that. I was always told as long as it's for your own use it was ok, I've learned something new! Thanks.

Glen


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Nope, any attempt to harm the original holder finaicail is illegal...... just like copywrites..... if no one knows well thats a different story.
Right now the main goal for US guys is keeping some cheap china knockoff from ruining our investments.


----------



## Bzzzzzz (Sep 4, 2013)

How is this supposed to work?


----------



## icehal6 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bzzzzzz said:


> How is this supposed to work?


I assume that the small ledge that extends inside of the bottom board prevents the SHB from climbing up the side of the hive. My first thought was these bugs fly. I dont know.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I am scratching my head, looking at all the discussion about the patent rather than "does this hardware work?". My 2 cents is to spend energy keeping the bee density high enough to make the presence of SHB an afterthought rather than something to spend energy and $$.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Good point philip, but a pipe dream on density. I run over a 100 hives 95% have more bees than you can imagine, and just as many beetles as the smaller hives. only difference is they never get to hatch in a better hive.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

philip.devos said:


> I am scratching my head, looking at all the discussion about the patent rather than "does this hardware work?". My 2 cents is to spend energy keeping the bee density high enough to make the presence of SHB an afterthought rather than something to spend energy and $$.


That's a worthy goal, sir, and your number one defense, but SHB can be a raging nuisance to even the strongest hive. It's generally better to keep bees employed doing productive things instead of keeping SHB herded into corners, or killing SHB larvae, or removing SHB eggs, or collapsing altogether because you didn't realize that your hive lost a queen 3 weeks ago and now the numbers are too few to keep them in check. You can nurse a weak hive back to health, but you can't nurse a weak hive that has 3000 SHB larvae eating at it.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

gmcharlie said:


> Good point philip, but a pipe dream on density. I run over a 100 hives 95% have more bees than you can imagine, and just as many beetles as the smaller hives. only difference is they never get to hatch in a better hive.


I am not sure what you are saying. 

I would rather have NO hive beetles, but I am challenging the expenditure of time and energy of fighting them. That said, I am considering placing cd cases (no poison) for the beetles to flee. The modified cases are too narrow for the bees to enter. You remove the case every 1 to 2 weeks, and destroy the little devils.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

gmcharlie said:


> Your mistaken Glen... you can't copy it even for your own use.


No he is not. You can copy any patented product until your hearts content for your own use. You cannot make money off it. The workings have to be completely divulged so copying it would not be hard to do.

I believe you file, you wait, then there is a review, then it might get patent pending. Now it gets expensive, and you wait some more. Three years down the road you might get it patented but during such time it will have evolved so you better have written up the application such that all the mods would be covered.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Acebird said:


> No he is not. You can copy any patented product until your hearts content for your own use. You cannot make money off it. The workings have to be completely divulged so copying it would not be hard to do.


Once again, Ace seems to have a _different _opinion than many. 



> *The rights granted by a patent*
> 
> *Commercial and noncommercial use*
> 
> ...


Of course, _anyone _can put their opinion on a website. You are going to have to make your own decision as to who has more credibility!

:lpf: :gh: opcorn:


.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I love this forum. Just because you keep bees, and read an article once about patents, that makes you an expert on them and ready/willing/able to provide LEGAL advice to others.

But forget the attorneys in the room, you know the ones who have had patent training. They probably don't know anything about the topic.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Radar, sometimes I hate arguing... I have almost a dozen patents with my name on them.... I am Very familiar with cost timing and laws reqaurding....... But back to the beetle baffle......


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> They probably don't know anything about the topic.

Some of them are too busy posting about typos rolling on/in "flour" to provide patent law interpretation.









.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Ha. Sounds about right


----------



## ordy28 (Sep 10, 2013)

Glen H said:


> First Time posting on this forum, kind of looks like he/she works for the company that makes them!?!?!
> 
> Glen


Thanks for the warm welcome Glen (did you catch the sarcasm? I don’t have a whopping 103 posts yet.) First time posting because I am a new beek and decided to join a forum and while browsing saw the thread. No, I do not work for the gentleman and met him as he spoke at one of our association meetings. Last night I picked one up from him and he was gracious enough to show me much more of his research as well as some of the results he had with a commercial bee keeper. The person that posted about the way it works is correct that they do not crawl over the edge. As far as flying, they do not fly inside the hive due to the limited clearance (Outside, out of the top, from the inner cover-yes). There is much more to it with things like observing beetle behavior and bee habits with the beetles. It was well thought out and the results so far have been very optimistic. The beetles down here in Louisiana are really at their peak right now, so I hope to have it in the hive this week and I believe I am going to see for myself how well we do as I expect to see a decrease in numbers. With regard to the hives being strong and controlling the beetles, maybe so, but my bees are as strong as ever right now and my beetle numbers doubled in two weeks. 

Hey look Glen, I have 2 posts now. I'm only 101 away from you now.

Nothing personal, I'm sure you'll be a great help to me one day on here (no sarcasm in that statement, just the truth)


----------



## Glen H (Aug 17, 2013)

ordy28 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Glen (did you catch the sarcasm? I don’t have a whopping 103 posts yet.) First time posting because I am a new beek and decided to join a forum and while browsing saw the thread. No, I do not work for the gentleman and met him as he spoke at one of our association meetings. Last night I picked one up from him and he was gracious enough to show me much more of his research as well as some of the results he had with a commercial bee keeper. The person that posted about the way it works is correct that they do not crawl over the edge. As far as flying, they do not fly inside the hive due to the limited clearance (Outside, out of the top, from the inner cover-yes). There is much more to it with things like observing beetle behavior and bee habits with the beetles. It was well thought out and the results so far have been very optimistic. The beetles down here in Louisiana are really at their peak right now, so I hope to have it in the hive this week and I believe I am going to see for myself how well we do as I expect to see a decrease in numbers. With regard to the hives being strong and controlling the beetles, maybe so, but my bees are as strong as ever right now and my beetle numbers doubled in two weeks.
> 
> Hey look Glen, I have 2 posts now. I'm only 101 away from you now.
> 
> Nothing personal, I'm sure you'll be a great help to me one day on here (no sarcasm in that statement, just the truth)


Well seeing as your NOT a scammer! WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!! 

Glen


----------



## ordy28 (Sep 10, 2013)

Glen H said:


> Well seeing as your NOT a scammer! WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!
> 
> Glen


Appreciate it Glen!! Looking forward to being here.


----------



## Glen H (Aug 17, 2013)

ordy28 said:


> Appreciate it Glen!! Looking forward to being here.


It will be interesting to hear how it works out, keep us informed please.


Glen


----------



## icehal6 (Jun 6, 2013)

ordy28 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Glen (did you catch the sarcasm? I don’t have a whopping 103 posts yet.) First time posting because I am a new beek and decided to join a forum and while browsing saw the thread. No, I do not work for the gentleman and met him as he spoke at one of our association meetings. Last night I picked one up from him and he was gracious enough to show me much more of his research as well as some of the results he had with a commercial bee keeper. The person that posted about the way it works is correct that they do not crawl over the edge. As far as flying, they do not fly inside the hive due to the limited clearance (Outside, out of the top, from the inner cover-yes). There is much more to it with things like observing beetle behavior and bee habits with the beetles. It was well thought out and the results so far have been very optimistic. The beetles down here in Louisiana are really at their peak right now, so I hope to have it in the hive this week and I believe I am going to see for myself how well we do as I expect to see a decrease in numbers. With regard to the hives being strong and controlling the beetles, maybe so, but my bees are as strong as ever right now and my beetle numbers doubled in two weeks.
> 
> Hey look Glen, I have 2 posts now. I'm only 101 away from you now.
> 
> Nothing personal, I'm sure you'll be a great help to me one day on here (no sarcasm in that statement, just the truth)


Thanks Ordy let us know what you find.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Back to the Beetle Baffle. Has anybody installed a set and does it do what it advertizes to do - keep SHBs below the barrier? It sure sounds pretty good, especially if you have a screened bottom board below the baffle.


----------



## ordy28 (Sep 10, 2013)

barberberryfarm said:


> Back to the Beetle Baffle. Has anybody installed a set and does it do what it advertizes to do - keep SHBs below the barrier? It sure sounds pretty good, especially if you have a screened bottom board below the baffle.


I installed the beetle baffle as I said I would. I have only one hive, so I have no comparisons. I also did not do an 'in-depth' experiment on this, so take this for what it’s worth and that is one guy with one hive just trying something out. I don’t need to hear any lessons on controlled experiments and such. I simply installed it as the developer instructed (actually, he installed it) and I went forward. Now, I used a Freeman trap, basically an SBB with an oil tray, and that is what the baffles were installed on. That way, the beetles trapped in the bottom would be eliminated instead of perusing in and out of the bottom of my hive. I installed the baffles and the Freeman trap right after I pulled my last super off, August, so when it went in, it was a 2 deep hive slam full of bees. I had been seeing probably about 50 to 75 beetles in the top corners and throughout the inner cover and telescoping cover every time I opened the hive. After one week, I saw about the same amount. At the two week mark I saw a small reduction in the corners of the top deep, but not a crazy change. I didn't open again for two more weeks and then when I did, 4 weeks after installation, there was a definite reduction in the beetles. I saw maybe 10 total as I removed the frames and two or three in the covers. The oil tray contained about 70 to 80 dead SHB. I pulled the top deep, but did not pull the bottom deep frames to much extent, but there were one or two SHB that I saw. Now we know there are those you don't see, but the reduction was actually significant. The premise is that the baffles keep them down below, so I suspect as the weeks went on, the ones in the top either died off, or made their way south and eventually were not able to get back up around the baffles. I think some beetle blaster traps in the top would have cleaned them out sooner. Opening the hive also allows the daylight to drive the SHB south as well. I am not going to run to the masses hooping and hollering with the results, but I am a bit more than cautiously optimistic and I will be getting sets for my future hives this spring. That should really allow me to see since they will be on before the beetles get going into full swing in mid-summer. To use the Freeman trap and some beetle blasters is a good combination with the baffles, but I did not like the oil tray. Something got into that tray from the back of my hive and made a mess one night and I had a few hundred bees dead in the oil from it being pulled out, not to mention a few shiny bees that were walking around the hive entrance. I think the beetle blasters would complement the baffles for the first couple of weeks of using them, maybe wipe out as many up top ealier….. I have talked to the inventor and he did some research with just regular bottom boards and SBB and the only difference is the SHB congregating, but they still stayed out of the frames. I'll see again this coming spring. But for me, so far, so good…..


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Great reply... thanks for the update. I have ben struggling with beetles and simple cheap ways and the traps are a miserable failure so far. sounds like there might be something there to work with at least.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Ordy28!!! That's exactly what I wanted to hear as the premise sure sounded like it would work.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

gmcharlie said:


> Your mistaken Glen... you can't copy it even for your own use.
> 
> Patent pending is actually fairly cheap. 300 if you file on your own, I just paid 3k for an attourney to do one. But Ace is 100% right, it has to work, and fit in the price window to be worth the grief.


It doesn't matter... it's 4 strips of sheet metal with a bend in it... They are not going to sue you for patent infringement, which is the only way to enforce a patent. If you have 10k hives, then it might be worth it. If you have 3 hives in your backyard.. The social media backlash would offset the 60 dollar profit...

That's a large part of the reason that I haven't bothered to patent things that I have made.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

KevinR said:


> That's a large part of the reason that I haven't bothered to patent things that I have made.


Hello, Kevin faces reality. A patent gives you the right to sue nothing more. If you don't have the money to sue you got squat.


----------



## ordy28 (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing how you guys went back on the patent thing....really??? It was about the SHB baffle...whatever.....I hope my 2 cents on my experience is informative.


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

ordy28 said:


> Amazing how you guys went back on the patent thing....really??? It was about the SHB baffle...whatever.....I hope my 2 cents on my experience is informative.


When you filter out the petty bickering and find informative posts like yours, that is the reason I joined this forum. I lost a hive to being overrun with SHB last summer. So because of your review I might try the Baffle and see if it helps.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

it was ordy... Don't get lost about some of the off topic stuff... we get bored at times and get carried away.


----------



## beebarn (Dec 10, 2013)

Wouldn't propolis build-up interfere with the intended design of the Beetle Baffle? It sounds like a slippery metal surface is important in preventing the beetles from making their way into the upper parts of the hive. I have not tried this device but I suspect it may have to be cleaned often for it to work optimally.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I think the shape has more to do with it. so far I have not found any surface that even remotely slows down the beetles climb. I think the idea is they get up behind it and its cozy there.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree, I believe the intent is for the angle to match that of the beetle's head.. So it can't "easily" make the change in direction. i.e. stuck in a corner..

I have no doubts that the product will work to some extent.. The question is to what, and whether it's worth the effort.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks ordy28 for your response. That was the info I needed.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Specialkayme said:


> I love this forum. Just because you keep bees, and read an article once about patents, that makes you an expert on them and ready/willing/able to provide LEGAL advice to others.
> 
> But forget the attorneys in the room, you know the ones who have had patent training. They probably don't know anything about the topic.


Boy you have that right. Amazing isn't it? Beekeeping attracts a seems very attractive to certain personality type. I can't tell you how many beeks I've met but I can spot a rookie within 2 sentences. Extremely confident in whatever they are talking about, rarely wrong and if proven wrong a change in direction is usually the response and a general aire of superiority. New protective gear which is generally worn so there is not a square inch of exposed skin. They jump into this "hobby" and right away see how they can improve on the way us old turds do things. The biggest tell is the way their mouths work as in overtime. 
Anyway back to the Beetle thingamigiggy. I've always thought there has to be a way to exploit the physical differences that bees and She have. I'm just too dumb to have though of this one. From my understanding it is a barrier that exploits the mechanical limitations of the SHB ability to crawl/walk. The straps work like a drip edge in reverse. The beetles can't reach over the lip of the strip far enough to be able to climb up/over it. I suspect they have trouble flying very short distances so they can't just jump from the bottom onto a frame or side. Even if they could they would have to come to understand this is required to beat the baffle and there is no way they have this type of problem-solving abilities. 
As for keeping hives crowded I say this is a big part but it is always good to have populated hives. To have hives so strong as to be able to fight off every SHB onslaught means, to me anyway, that the hives have to be constantly on the verge of swarming. These beetles are worse than varroa IMO. Once they get a few eggs in some frames going the damage is incredible. I am going to make some of these straps myself and see if the patent police show up. I've made many things I theoretically could have tried to patent but I knew that if it is something I made then anyone could do so as well. It is too simple of a design to be able to protect but I hope a lot of people buy them before this becomes the norm. Maybe these guys will extract some coin from some beeks. They deserve it. 
Did you hear the one about the bee expert with 2 years experience that suggested "natural" Beekeeping is the only way we will survive through 2012?
No IPM for this guy. He believes his superior brain will enable him to give instructions to the bees and tell the pests they should not bother his "girls" 
Pahleeze with all that garbage.


----------



## BeeAllen (Aug 21, 2014)

The Beetle Baffle Really Work's. I Opened My Hive's Up And There Was No Beetle's Up In The Hive's But The Hive Beetle's Were All On The Bottom Board That Told Me That They Could Not Get Up Into The Hive, and The Masking Tape Worked Also, I Tape The Cracks Around The Hive Body's and Supper's Were The Beetle's Can Not Find A Way In To The Hive Through A Crack. Because If You Look The Hive Body's And Supper's Sometime's Do Not Fit Right Flush With Each Other. I Will Alway's Use The Beetle Baffle

Allen Robinson


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Now that the Beetle Baffle has been around for another season, does anyone have any positive experience with them working or should I just keep using my beetle blasters and screened bottom boards with diatomaceous earth in the underlying trap. That combination along with strong hives seems to keep them in check.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Here in Colorado, I see only an occasional Small Hive Beetle, but I am still interested to hear field reports on how the Beetle Baffle is working out.


----------



## backyard_nashville (Mar 3, 2015)

I started with bees last year and in fairly short order lost one of my two starter hives … which I blamed on the shb, but it could have been simple incompetence. By the 1st of August the remaining hive had lots of bees and more shb than I could smash. The traps I used weren’t catching many beetles. So, added the beetle baffle and removed everything green growing under & right in front of the hive. One or both seem to help and by the 1st of September I rarely saw a live beetles.

Not sure what worked, but I bought another beetle baffle set for the other hive. Would be very interested to hear from more experienced beekeepers that have tried it.


----------



## ggoodman (Jul 28, 2014)

I am By no means experienced, but my uncles first two hives were lost to SHB and he was using traps I found these things and decided to give them a try that and moving the hives to my backyard with full sun. We started with a small nuc and in 9 months it has grown to a 3 deep hive we split today. We went through the entire hive and saw not one SHB, there were a couple in the tinny plastic oil traps but those have been in the base box since we first started the hive. At $20 a piece i'll do it when the wood rots I can move them to the next base. 

This has been fun with all the rain they have already filled up a 10 frame deep with honey. We took 5 frames and Divided the rest between the splits.


----------



## Richcox (Jul 5, 2015)

icehal6 said:


> Any beeks out there have any success with this device? http://www.beetlebaffle.com/


I installed one about 2 months ago. The fit was ok, no problems. I used small nails to attach it to a spacer just above my entrance. Not being drilled was not an issue, I just tapped small nails through it. 
Had a few beetles before I installed it. Not one since.


----------



## camper (Jun 10, 2015)

Richcox said:


> I installed one about 2 months ago.....


In another thread it was suggested to add slatted rack to reduce burr comb.
Do you see much burr comb on your frames? and I am wondering if that would create an avenue for the SHB to find a way up.

I have a set of them but have not put them on... other beeks in the club I just joined had never heard of them so I am on the fence about installing them.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

This thread has been active since 2013. Don't know how I missed it for that period, but it happened. I would expect positive results from the design. I designed a similar approach maybe 10 years ago. About the time medical problems put me out of beekeeping. Didn't get around to actually making the hardware to implement.

The concept is sound. Most insects can not negotiate the 180 degree turn at the edge of a thin surface. Even a caterpillar, with legs fore and aft, can be seen at the edge of a leaf with the front half waving around - looking for something to grip to bridge the open space. My design of yesteryear, turned the horizontal edge down a tad to make negotiating the turn even more difficult.

An input earlier on this thread is not quite accurate. Beetles do fly into the entry. Have seen them do that. An overhead deflector would push them into a screened bottom board.

Walt


----------



## glennc (Jul 29, 2015)

Beetles can fly into the entry, but that would not really alter it's effectiveness. Their legs are on the bottom of their bodies. They would likely land right-side-up on the bottom board and still be below the baffle. The only way to bypass it, would be to land upside-down on the bottom of the frames.
Being right-side up, they don't have enough clearance to fly off of the bottom and flip over.

Burr comb from the bottom of the frames to the bottom board, would be the way that they could move up.

Walt, it sounds like you were on the right trail.

The guy who is making these spoke to our beek association. He said that he studied the angle to get it just right. Most of our old-timers were skeptical. 

I bought it any way and installed it this past winter in one hive. I have a varroa drawer underneath a screened bottom. Beetles are terrible here (South Miss). Now, it is the middle of summer and prime beetle season. The baffle seems to be doing it's job!

All of the beetles are underneath. I pull out the drawer, smash them, then put it back. I rarely see beetles in the hive or on the top board. My next move is to test the Freeman beetle trap bottom board so that they drop into oil.

I'm thinking that all of these things are too expensive for someone with a large operation. But I'm a hobbyist, so it's feasible for me.


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TmlLbk42nY
I like this method, Deeohgee had posted it first. I have modified my BBs and when I inspected today I saw no SHB or larvae. I did see some wax moth larvae.
This cost me less than $1 and 15 minutes!


----------

